# BMP mit Alpha?



## onlYTrash (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin gerade dabei für eiin Spiel ein neues 2D Design der Menüs etc. zu gestalten. Es handelt sich um 8bit/256 Farben (indiziert) Bmp Dateien. Wenn ich diese Bilder aus dem entsprechendem .bin Archiv des Spieles heraus hole dann gehen beim bearbeiten in PS die Alpha informationen verloren. Ich schaffe es auch nicht ein BMP (indizierten Farben 8bit) mit Alpha Informationen aus PS zu erstellen.   

 Ist das überhaupt möglich mit Photoshop oder haben die Spieleentwickler ein anderes Tool dafür verwendet?  Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit .bmp und Alpha kanälen hat dann wäre ich für ein paar kleine Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## onlYTrash (4. Januar 2005)

*hust*____


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Januar 2005)

Das Format BMP unterstützt kein Alpha. Wenn da etwas transparent ist, kann es sein das eine ganz spezielle Frabe (meist Pink) für die Transparenz verwendet wird. D.H anstelle von pink wirds durchsichtig.

MFG


----------



## onlYTrash (5. Januar 2005)

tjoa, dann behaupte ich einfach mal das BMPs doch Alphas unterstützen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Januar 2005)

Also so wie ich das mit dem Pink meinte.


----------



## onlYTrash (5. Januar 2005)

Mythos007 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja - hierbei wird aber auch nur von Deinem dort aufgeführten Programm eine Farbe als
> transparent festgesetzt demnach entsteht also eine Alphamap in Form der Farbdefinition.


 Nur Fakt ist das diese Alhpa Infos in der BMP gespeichert werden. 





			
				onlytrash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das überhaupt möglich mit Photoshop oder haben die Spieleentwickler ein anderes Tool dafür verwendet? Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit .bmp und Alpha kanälen hat dann wäre ich für ein paar kleine Tipps sehr dankbar.


 Achja, mit den von mir verwendeten Tools ist es nicht möglich solch komplexe Alphamaps wie auf dem Bild zu erstellen. Deshalb fragte ich hier.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Januar 2005)

onlYTrash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur Fakt ist das diese Alhpa Infos in der BMP gespeichert werden.


Eben nicht. In der BMP sind nur die Farbinformationen gespeichert. Wenn ein Programm diese als Alphamap interpretiert, ist das seine Sache. Man könnte theoretisch auch Texte in einer BMP-Datei speichern, aber deswegen wird BMP auch nicht gleich zu einem Textformat.


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Januar 2005)

Nein, BMP unterstützt auf keinen Fall Transparenz, denn diese wird gar nicht mitgespeichert aber falls du das nicht glauben solltest kann ich dir gern mal den Algorithmus zum Speichern von bmps raussuchen.

Alphamap sagt lediglich welche Stellen transparent sein sollen. Dies wird auch in programmen wie Cinema4d gemacht. Dazu nimmt man eine S/W-Textur und liegt diese in den Alphakanal. Dann werden alle schwarzen Bereiche transparent dargestellt und alle weißen bleiben sichtbar.

Auch an Masken in PS nachvollziehbar 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


Edit @ Matthias:

"Man könnte theoretisch auch Texte in einer BMP-Datei speichern, aber deswegen wird BMP auch nicht gleich zu einem Textformat."

Das würde mir als Argument nicht einleuchten


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Januar 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit @ Matthias:
> 
> "Man könnte theoretisch auch Texte in einer BMP-Datei speichern, aber deswegen wird BMP auch nicht gleich zu einem Textformat."
> 
> Das würde mir als Argument nicht einleuchten


Jeder Vergleich hinkt


----------



## onlYTrash (5. Januar 2005)

Bitte erklärt mir nicht was Alphamaps oder Transparenz ist. Es geht darum das diese Spiel aus den BMPs Transparenzinformationen herausinterpretiert. Wie das gescheicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt >schice egal²< da kannste mir Kontainerweise Papier mit Algorithmen vom speichern einer BMP schicken.

 Ich glaube ich sollte mein Problem mal auf einem Board für Spieleentwickler oder sowas schildern. Eurer theoretische BRABLA hilft mir nicht weiter denn in der Praxis sieht das ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## onlYTrash (5. Januar 2005)

hehe - Problem ist nur das ich 8bit - indizierte BMPs brauche. Alles andere wird mit Fehlermeldungen kommentiert. 

 Sobald aber das Bild indiziert ist kann man die Option fürs Speichern der Alpha Kanäle nicht mehr anwählen. In den original Files (8bit indiziert) sind aber die Informationen enthalten.

 edit: Bitte nur ernste Antworten und kein SPAM.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Januar 2005)

onlYTrash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte erklärt mir nicht was Alphamaps oder Transparenz ist. Es geht darum das diese Spiel aus den BMPs Transparenzinformationen herausinterpretiert. Wie das gescheicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt >schice egal²< da kannste mir Kontainerweise Papier mit Algorithmen vom speichern einer BMP schicken.


Ich hab mir das Programm mal angeschaut, und es interpretiert die Transparenzinformationen nicht aus einer BMP. Es kann lediglich in das BMP-Format exportieren bzw. BMP-Dateien importieren. Der Alpha-Kanal geht dabei verloren.


----------



## onlYTrash (5. Januar 2005)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das Programm mal angeschaut, und es interpretiert die Transparenzinformationen nicht aus einer BMP. Es kann lediglich in das BMP-Format exportieren bzw. BMP-Dateien importieren. Der Alpha-Kanal geht dabei verloren.


 ahhhhhhhaaaaaa, was heisst du hast dir das angeschaut? Hast du versucht eine bmp mit alpha (nicht indiziert) in dieses zu importieren oder wie? 

 Muss dir leider sagen das du mit dem "picture decoder" auch so nichts anfangen kannst. Um es wirklich nachvollziehen zu können bräuchtest du das Tool (afsExplorer) und die BIN-Archive des Spieles. Diese tool erlaubt das importieren von BMPs mit der Unteroption READ ALPHA, siehe Screenshot. 

 (zur erklärung: ich exportiere mir AFSexploerer eine .TXS file aus dem BIN Archiv des Spieles. Diese .TXS enthält mehrere BMPs. Die .TXS files werden mit dem Picture Decoder geöffnet und können da ala WindowsPaint verändert werden. Jetzt speichere ich die BMPs einzenlt ab und importiere sie mit dem AFSexplorer wiederrum in das komplette BIN Archive. Alternativ kann ich auch die file als .TXS aus dem Picture Decoder abspeichern und dann diese wie eine art Ordner in die Bin einlesen) 

 So langsam habe ich das Gefühl du willst mich hier für dumm verkaufen. Ich habe schon ca. 50std arbeitszeit mit diesen tools hinter mir und nun kommst du und meinst "ich hab mir das mal angeschaut ...... und der knopf da is zum importieren und der zum exportieren"

 naja, danke trotzdem das du bzw ihr euch extra die Mühe gemacht habt das toool rauszusuchen usw. Vielleicht kann ich mein Problem auch umgehen in dem ich herausfinde wie ich transparenzinformationen als .alp mir PS abspeichere. Der weg über das .png Format hat sich leider als "nicht geiegnet" herausgestellt da es keine 8bit alpha informtionen zulässt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Januar 2005)

onlYTrash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhaaaaaa, was heisst du hast dir das angeschaut? Hast du versucht eine bmp mit alpha (nicht indiziert) in dieses zu importieren oder wie?


Ich hab so alles mögliche probiert...



> Muss dir leider sagen das du mit dem "picture decoder" auch so nichts anfangen kannst. Um es wirklich nachvollziehen zu können bräuchtest du das Tool (afsExplorer) und die BIN-Archive des Spieles. Diese tool erlaubt das importieren von BMPs mit der Unteroption READ ALPHA, siehe Screenshot.


Muss dir leider sagen, dass ich sowohl AFSExplorer als auch ein BIN-Archiv zur Hand hatte...



> So langsam habe ich das Gefühl du willst mich hier für dumm verkaufen. Ich habe schon ca. 50std arbeitszeit mit diesen tools hinter mir und nun kommst du und meinst "ich hab mir das mal angeschaut ...... und der knopf da is zum importieren und der zum exportieren"


Ich dachte du willst, dass dir hier geholfen wird? Mit _dem_ Ton kommst du jedenfalls nicht weit. Ist ja toll, dass du dich schon so lang mit diesem Tool beschäftigt hast, aber anscheinend hat's bis jetzt noch nichts gebracht...

Ich hab inzwischen rausgefunden, dass die BMPs, die der AFSExplorer exportiert, eigentlich reservierte Stellen in der BMP dazu missbraucht, Alphawerte mitzuspeichern. Photoshop kann damit aber soweit ich weiß nicht umgehen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

1. Es gibt ganz offensichtlich keine Möglichkeit, A8P8 als BMP-Datei aus Photoshop zu
speichern. Photoshop bietet eine ganze Reihe von BMP Speicheroptionen, insbesondere
in Richtung DirectX-Verwendung. Aber eben nicht jedes exotische Format.

2. Die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit, A8P8 (8bit Alpha, 8bit indizierte Palette) z.B.
für die Verwendung im Zusammenhang mit DirectX (genauer Direct3D) zu speichern sind
die Dateiformate DDS, HDR, PFM und PPM über ein Photoshop-PlugIn, das mit dem
aktuellsten DirectX SDK von Microsoft mitgeliefert wird.

3. Dein Ton ist bei allem Ärger über dein eigenes Problem unangebracht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## onlYTrash (5. Januar 2005)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich dachte du willst, dass dir hier geholfen wird? Mit _dem_ Ton kommst du jedenfalls nicht weit. Ist ja toll, dass du dich schon so lang mit diesem Tool beschäftigt hast, aber anscheinend hat's bis jetzt noch nichts gebracht...


 Das wegen dem Ton tut mir leid. War gestern ein wenig gereizt und die Situation in diesem Thread scheint doch sehr aussichtlos. Besonders wenn dann Erklärungen kommen was Alphakanäle sind usw. (arbeite ca seit 5 jahren mit photoshop und seit ca 2 jahren mit cinma 4d) deshalb kam ich mir ein wenig "verarsch" vor wenn mir plötzlich jemand mit "basics" ankommt, auch wenns nur gut gemeint war.

 Nur weil ich meinen Workflow beim editieren der Daten optimieren will und dafür Photoshop verweden will heisst das nicht das mir die Arbeit mit den "editing Tools" nichts gebracht hat. Das bereits geleistete spricht für sich. Hauptproblem ist einfach das diese Tools von Usern geschrieben sind und einen doch sehr eingeschränkte Funtionsumfang haben. Deshalb hatte ich gehofft das ich mein photoshop verwenden kann und damit viel Zeit zu sparen und bessere Grafiken erstellen zu können. 




			
				Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab inzwischen rausgefunden, dass die BMPs, die der AFSExplorer exportiert, eigentlich reservierte Stellen in der BMP dazu missbraucht, Alphawerte mitzuspeichern. Photoshop kann damit aber soweit ich weiß nicht umgehen.


  Genau das habe ich auch vermutet nachdem ich mir genaue Infos auf Wikipedia über das bmp Format eingeholt hatte.

 Nochmals SORRY wenn mein Ton etwas "grob" war. Es ist halt frustierend wenn man auf sein "exotisches" Problem keine bzw zum Teil 0815 Antworten erhält. Danke das ihr euch die Mühe gemacht habt euch mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.


----------

